# 12x142mm Frame using a 135mm QR Wheels



## Arevir (1 mo ago)

Anyone have tried using a 135mm QR Rear Wheel on their 12x142mm Frame?

I currently have a Chris King ISO 135mm Rear Wheel and I am unable to find any converter to convert it to a 12x142mm Axel. Got a nice deal on a Carbon Frame but it's a 12x142mm Axel Type. I was wondering if there are any adapters to make a 12x142mm Frame to QR or if any of you know where I can buy a CK 135mm to 12x142mm Adapter.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Dharmabum (Apr 18, 2021)

Convert 135mm Chris King to 142mm Found this old thread- suggest you call Chris King with parts in hand.


----------



## Arevir (1 mo ago)

Thanks! I've emailed them and still waiting for their reply. In the meantime, is there a way to fit a 135mm rear hub on a 142mm frame?


----------



## hardtails (3 mo ago)

When you have is Brake on your frame you can build Something in your own. I used it for more then 2years.

With PM frame. No chance


----------



## Dharmabum (Apr 18, 2021)

On my Marin there are adapters which thread onto each end of the axle and fit into the dropouts. I assume they would have to made to fit specific hubs, though. Not universal fit.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

If the endcaps are available and they work, that's the first, right, and best answer

These _might_ work. The bumf says many times "Surly frames only." I presume this has to do with the skewer and its nut. Surly thru axles have a nut that goes the same place a QR nut would go, and has the same kind of teeth. But a regular TA frame would have a threaded hole and nowhere for a QR skewer nut to be adde








Bike Parts | New Surly Bicycle Parts


Check out our selection of new bike parts before you set out to ride. From white-knuckle to relaxing rides, our parts maximize performance. See the selection!




surlybikes.com


----------

